# Salvage Title,,, would you.?



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Am looking to buy an rv to put in Aransas Pass full time for my weekend getaway on a budget.

Am not buying new, but have found a heck Uva deal on a nice 5th wheel that has salvage title, but fully repaired. 

So the question is , would you take a chance? I'm not going to be moving the rv once I set it up, it has new roof and flooring and all systems work as they should. No odors, no mold etc

It might have had water up to the under belly but dealer is not 100 pct sure.

I'm thinking if u can pick it for 8 to 10,000 under book value, then even if I have to deal with some minor gremlins, it might be totally worth it?

Thoughts?????:question:


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Almost forgot, will a credit union finance salvage title rv?


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

If you can't pay cash for it, I wouldn't do it. If you have to finance, get one that you know is OK. There are way too many places that you can't see that may be a headache later. An $8-10K discount is nowhere close to enough for me to gamble on a purchase. I would also make sure that if I was going to put it on the coast, I would put it under a cover.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Look in here for something else. Unless you have a 5th wheel hitch in your truck, I would get a tongue pull. Usually designed to sleep more people than a 5th wheel.
Pplmotorhomes.com


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Don't buy it! Rather spend a little bit more. Resale of rv/vehicles with salvage title is very difficult. Many run away from it.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

BullyARed is right. Look around for one with a clean title, you never know, you may want to sell it or replace it someday. Like Redexpress said: PPL. That's where I bought mine, but I have still had to fix a lot of things on my 5th wheel that were working fine when I bought it. Lot's of maintenance especially on a budget place on the coast. But, it will be worth it. We kept ours for a while at Sargent, and kept it road worthy in case we had to get the heck out of there, and I was glad we did because now we haul it each time we go to coast in Galveston or to Lake Conroe. Good luck on your future RV-second home on the coast.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

no unless it is half price


----------



## warrenng (Feb 14, 2005)

*depends on price*

its tough not knowing why it was salvaged. Insurance companies will sometime salvage an rv because of minimal water damage from a roof leak especially if it is an older RV. I would say it really depends on how long you are going to keep it also. If you are getting a good deal on a good unit you expect to keep for a long time then it doesnt really matter what the title is, but if you ever plan on reselling then it will be a problem. I found several that I almost bought when I was looking that were great deals from minimal water damage but I didnt know how long I would keep them and wanted to be able to resell easily when it was time.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There are way too many good titled RVs for sale if you look in the Rio Grande Valley area. Especially when the snowbirds head north in the spring and summer.


----------

